# KDP account terminated



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello,
Apologies. This is a long-ish


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That's a lot of cookbooks. A few ideas spring to mind about what happened but without more info it's impossible to say.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Monique said:


> That's a lot of cookbooks. A few ideas spring to mind about what happened but without more info it's impossible to say.


Hello Monique.
This is all the information I have.
All I know is that I can't log in to my KDP account. I don't know why and Amazon isn't responding to my emails.
It's amazing how they can suddenly pull the carpet from under you.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Can you view your books on Amazon


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Decon said:


> Can you view your books on Amazon


Hello,
No. All 10 of my books have been deleted from Amazon too.
'Page not found'.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

There are people on this very forum who make many times more than what you do, so thinking accounts are closed simply because someone is earning too much doesn't fly. 

There will be other factors involved. 

Where did you get all your cookbook content? Are you hiring ghostwriters--no offence here to ghostwriters in general!--from Upwork or Fiverr?


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll also add here that Amazon discounting your paperbacks was them driving sales for you. That difference is coming out of their end of things, not yours, so if they drop the price they make less per book, not you. That shows them getting behind your books not trying to sabotage you in some way.

I will say that I do think they pay attention to sudden sales spikes on books. So tripling your sales in the post-holiday period may have made them look closer at what you were selling and as ImaWriter hinted that might have led to identification of some content issues that led to those books being pulled. I will also say that from my own observations on the non-fiction side that I've seen some definite red flags with authors who were publishing certain types of cookbooks that made me wonder what promotional tactics were being used and whether those were on the up and up. Not saying you were engaged in anything like that but if Amazon clued into those publishers that could have also lead them to a closer review of all content in those areas.


----------



## Caimh (May 8, 2016)

I live in the UK and I make more a month than you do - it is not the case that they would close you down for making too much money. Clearly someone complained about your content or they believe they found some suspicious behaviour on your account. I'm making no judgement as I know nothing about your books. Were all the recipes in your books your own work or did you get any of them from somewhere else? I'd imagine with cookbooks there would be a lot of crossover but I'm guessing someone possibly made the case that you were guilty of plagarism of some form. That's a possible explanation. Assuming you aren't guilty of that, you need to send a lot of e-mails and seek out assistance from those people who know how to battle through the Amazon red tape to get your case looked at properly but I wouldn't waste time with this idea of a weird 'socalist conspiracy' that you are currently working on.


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

I've known 4 people personally that make more than that, but no account deletions ever. This is over the course of years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2019)

Sorry, but I am calling bull (  ) here.

Amazon doesn't close accounts without a reason -- and the reason is usually legitimate. You may not like it or agree with it, but it is usually because of a violation of the TOS. They don't terminate you for making too much money because the more you make, the more Amazon makes.


And you were making $3,000 a month selling … wait what ... Cookbooks? Yeah, sure. I'd say you're peddling nonsense. Stop wasting our time.


----------



## AuthorX (Nov 11, 2014)

$3,000 or $11,000 is small change compared to what a lot of us make, so you can rest assured Amazon didn't flag you or close your account simply because you made too much money. They do, however, take a closer look at accounts that have spikes in traffic or sales to evaluate if you're playing by the rules.

I have some good news and bad news. First with the bad.

Unless you're Martha Stewart or a renown chef, it's kind of unlikely that you're going to reach a five-figure income on cookbooks in a short amount of times based on your own recipes. With "scale" as you mentioned, I suppose it is possible, but do you really have that many original recipes under your belt or did you publish cookbooks with recipes taken from the web or other sources? If you've simply gathered recipes from various sources and plopped them in a book with a fancy cover, then that is against Amazon's terms and conditions. I could be wrong, and you're actually a cook who is slaving away in the kitchen creating original recipes from scratch, taking original photos of the food you've created, and then plopping it into a book. If so, then hats off to you... That's a lot of work. But based on the scale you're talking about, I highly doubt that's possible.

Also, since you said you created a "publishing business" and wanted to scale, but never actually said that you wanted to "write more books", there can be the presumption that you hired writers to write the content for you. Unless you've hired a team of Michelin chefs with original recipes, then the same possibility as mentioned above opens up ten fold. A lot of self-publishers hire writers who have no experience or knowledge about what they're writing about, and simply "research" and rewrite information they find online or in other books. If even one writer you've hired has copied information from another source, then your account will be closed based on plagiarism. And since you've hired someone, you won't even know it's happened until you get hit.


So the most likely theory, based on the fact that you're selling cookbooks and scaling so fast, is that somewhere along the line the recipes have been sourced from elsewhere or plagiarized in some way. Even if 9 out of 10 of your books are original and one books slips by with plagiarism in it, then that's grounds for your account to be terminated.

Lots of non-fiction publishers in Amazon are getting away with plagiarism and hiring writers to rewrite content they find on the web and republish it as books, so you could argue that you are doing what many others are doing, but Amazon closes accounts for that every day. Generally, they go after the publishers who are most obvious first, and it would be super suspicious if someone is pumping out cookbooks, has a spike in sales, as it begs the question of how this person has so many original recipes. 

But if we assume all your content is original, Amazon will also shut down accounts if they think your traffic is fishy, if your book has too many links pointing to outside sources. If you've incentivized someone to review or buy your book or hired people to leave reviews for your books, that's also grounds for termination. Selling cookbooks is tough market without glowing reviews, so there's that too. There are a many ways to get your account terminated.


The good news is that if all the recipes are your own, you're certain that nothing was plagiarized, your traffic is legit, and all your reviews are organic, then you may get your account back. From what I've read, Amazon is kind of slow to responding to these things, so it might take a while. But they generally do get back to you with some sort of response. 

More bad news is that legal action probably won't get you anywhere. Now might be a good time to re-read the entire KDP and Amazon TOS, and you will see that the contract that you signed up for limits your legal option. Amazon, basically can terminate you for whatever reason whenever they want to. I would only persue that if you absolutely are unable to get an answer from them and you're 100% certain that you haven't done anything that violates the TOS. 


Anyway, good luck, and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## W.L. Wright (Jan 21, 2019)

This board is in my meek opinion, after becoming an indie author recently and after some time only sharing my stories short and long with the 1% publishing literary world, this is the most concentration of authors in the writing cafe anywhere online. I could be wrong but I am pretty thorough I think its genetic and a curse and a blessing so from my assessment I am pretty sure about it.  

So as to those that say UGH RATS! %$#@ or whatever about Amazon I say hey they are dealing with zillions of authors around the world. Wow how many people does that take to manage, I wonder. Indie authors had no chance before them and the 1% decided it all, everything we read. The BIG critics decided whether what publishers printed was worth our read and that's what we all read. 

Recently Amazon ripped a new one to people who were cheating in the indie world and on top of that they had a merger of CreateSpace? Okay that's another big bite and well, how many people do you need to do that? Now, where are we? We are at, they are checking out CreateSpace accounts against the experience of busting cheaters. Be patient, did you spend that big money you weren't used to making too quick? Most do so don't beat yourself up too bad. Learn from that and know that if you haven't cheated I am sure you will be fine soon but never soon enough right? 

They make zillions of bucks why would a company that does that care about someone making tens of thousands? The whole rant on this post is illogical as to that point. But as to impatience it is an eye into all of us and our equal humanity. But I have had enough of people dissing heroes of indie authors. They aren't perfect I get that, but they did something quite spectacular for ALL indie authors that the 1% said NO. Gotta give props for that!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

PublisherP said:


> Hello,
> No. All 10 of my books have been deleted from Amazon too.
> 'Page not found'.


 You mentioned having books removed a few months ago, too. What were those removed for?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Those are very interesting books, too!


----------



## MattHaggis (May 1, 2017)

As this is one of the OP's previous posts, I have my own theory.



PublisherP said:


> Hello.
> I'd just like to know if there is a way to copy and paste content from a Kindle book into a word document? Is there downloadable software that does this?
> Thanks.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Note that bare recipes are not copyrightable (just like game rules). Only their presentation is. Cookbooks "steal" recipes all the time. It's the text about them or the pictures or whatever that's copyrightable.

https://paleoflourish.com/recipe-copyright/

If there were an accusation of plagiarism or copyright violation, it would be IRT the specific accompanying text and presentation.

You might try emailing ecr-kdp (at) amazon dot com.

There's also those law firms that specialize in getting accounts back.


----------



## Llano (May 27, 2012)

OP: It seems as though every one of your posts is complaining about something, some conspiracy theory, or that Amazon is out to get you. At least one of them has been locked. You have never provided any links to your books, so there's no way for any of us to give you any advice. That's rather telling.

People often pay for "courses" teaching how to scrape content off the internet, publish on Amazon, and rake in the money. Then they come here and complain that it isn't working, or that Amazon is out to get them. Frankly, it smells like that's the case here.

I find it incredulous that anyone is making $11,000 a month selling paper recipe books on Amazon. Maybe Amazon's bots feel the same and so did the human who reviewed the bots' reports.

I take issue with the "lucrative" cookbook market. My niece has dozens of them but hasn't bought one in years. It's far easier to just use Google. That's what I do. That's probably what everybody does. I can't believe there's actually a legitimate market for cookbooks. Scams, on the other hand--although I don't know how to scam paper books.

Cookbooks are also very vulnerable to Amazon's plagiarism bots. No matter how original a recipe might be, there's only so many ways to say 1 cup of water and 2 cups of flour.

As far as Amazon smacking down people who make too much money, Amanda, who posted above, makes far more than $11,000 a month, and has for a long time. She's never been smacked down by Amazon. On the contrary, they send her huge bonus checks most months (unless those have been stolen by the scammers).


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

FWIW, checking text for plagiarism is very standard these days, and thank goodness. There are way too many writers being cheated out of their work.

In my case, I had a fairly lucrative article writing job that was going great. I do all my own work, and I try to check all my facts and figures myself. However, I also use standard math tables for some formulas. While producing articles I often insert a table of my own from a previous article and work backwards to produce something new. One afternoon I started a piece of work on my desktop and finishing it on my laptop the following day.

Later, I uploaded the wrong copy to the publisher. What I sent had a bunch of gibberish in the middle, it wasn't proofed and it had no ending. So, I got a call from my editor. That made sense.

However, he said it seemed to have been plagiarized. I checked while on the phone and uploaded the correct, finished product, and the editor said "fine." The next week I lost the job. 

My own fault, but it tells you how serious publishers are about plagiarism.  

I'm sure Amazon is finally getting to the same place with books. If they can send me an email pointing out that I used the word "lite" instead of "light" in a book (and they did), they can tell if a book is produced with lifted passages. That's all good.


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

MattHaggis said:


> As this is one of the OP's previous posts, I have my own theory.


I considered responding to show him a very simple way to do what he needed. Glad that I reconsidered.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello,

Thanks for all who replied. Very useful information provided.

*UPDATE*

I now have the reason why KDP terminated my KDP account.

Here is their email:

Hello,

It appears that you have multiple accounts, which is a violation of our Terms and Conditions, and that this account is related to an account that has already been blocked due to rights issues and violations of our Content Guidelines.

As part of the termination process, we will close your KDP account and remove the books you have uploaded through our channels from sale on Amazon. Note that you are no longer eligible to receive unpaid royalties for sales that occurred prior to this termination.

Additionally, as per our Terms and Conditions, you are not permitted to open any new KDP accounts.

Regards,

Amazon KDP

This is simply NOT TRUE.

I do not have multiple KDP accounts.
I can confirm that I have one KDP account, which I opened in 2017.
But, I also helped my mother create her own KDP account here at my apartment.
She is old and I help her with the publishing process when she visits me at my apartment.
This means she logs into her account here, which I think may be the cause of confusion - possibly the same IP addresses?
Now, my mother must have got her KDP account terminated, and now KDP have closed my account too because their bots linked our accounts?
If a human examined our accounts more closely, they will find different address details, tax identification numbers, and more importantly, different payment details.
Therefore, my account is not related to my mother's account. They are two separate entities.

Is there grounds for appeal here? Can I get my account back?


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

Using the same IP Adress would not do it. Most students in High School or University will use a campus network - all with the same IP Address. They don't have a problem. At my home I have an account, as do two of my children, four grandchildren. and two Great-GrandChikdren. No problem there either. I would search a little deeper for Amazon's reason.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it you or you mother that's in content violation?  (You seem to be ignoring that very important part of their reply)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It does not seem unreasonable to me to see that two accounts -- KDB accounts not Amazon customer accounts -- are operating from the same IP and decide that there might be something fishy there. Even different details for tax, addresses, etc. wouldn't make them think otherwise because *that is exactly what scammers do*. And the Zon's practice, in such cases is to terminate accounts.

It is possible that you may be able to talk to a human and explain the situation/send documentary evidence and _if_ they believe you, one or both accounts might be reinstated. But you better have all your ducks neatly in a row and go into the negotiation without any sort of confrontational attitude. If you do that, there is a chance that you might prevail.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Related account blocked due to rights issues.

You must know about this blocked account and what the rights issues were. Would this be your elderly relatives account. What were the rights issues?


----------



## Nobody222 (Mar 6, 2018)

I've seen countless "cookbooks" on Amazon that were selling great. Upon a closer examination, I noticed that except for "cooking authorities" (people that go on TV to cook or talk about cooking or stuff like that), all those cooking books had tons of fake 5 and 4-star reviews. Ghost-writers have also written most of these.

These ghost-written cookbooks with fake reviews have their 1st and 2nd page "Also Bought" list with other "ghost-written" books about Bitcoin, Forex trading, Human analyzing stuff/body language, fitness, language-learning, etc. To me, this clearly shows a network of people writing fake books (which is not the problem) with fake positive reviews (which is the problem). They are trying to game the system! 

When there's no coherence in the Also Bought list, something fishy is going on. If anyone checks a genuine cookbook, its also bought list will have cooking-related books. But if you check a ghost-written cookbook with paid reviews, it will have cryptocurrency, language-learning, body-language, fitness and other books with unrelated themes in the Also Bought list (until the organic sales start due to all of the fake positive reviews that trick customers, which then makes related-cooking books slowly begin creeping into the also bought list). 

I'm sorry, but according to your post history, and this post, in particular, I guess you belong to this ghost-written paid-for positive reviews, perhaps-abusing-KU-system, "gang". I'd say that's why you've been banned (which you will promptly deny).

As others have pointed out, logging in with the same IP as your "mom" (LOL -- right) is not the issue. Plenty of authors log into their KDP accounts in conferences, thus sharing with the same IP. The same may happen in Starbucks, library, or whatever. 

Don't get me started on the conspiracy that Amazon has against you because you're "earning too much". You earn peanuts compared to many other authors (some of them in here as well).

Next time, rather than trying to game the system with fake no-value, fake-reviews books, try to provide humanity with some genuine value. Then, not only will you be rewarded, but you will feel more authentic as well. Good luck.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

PublisherP said:


> But, I also helped my mother create her own KDP account here at my apartment.
> She is old and I help her with the publishing process when she visits me at my apartment.
> This means she logs into her account here, which I think may be the cause of confusion - possibly the same IP addresses?


No, that's not how it works. I have my own KDP account but I also help my brother with his. I log in and out between the two accounts sometimes several times a day from the same IP address and the same computer. I know that our two accounts are linked in Amazon's system because I can't, say, click "helpful" on a review of his book - my click doesn't get counted. But he sells his books and gets paid, and so do I. So this can't be the reason.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Lady Runa said:


> No, that's not how it works. I have my own KDP account but I also help my brother with his. I log in and out between the two accounts sometimes several times a day from the same IP address and the same computer. I know that our two accounts are linked in Amazon's system because I can't, say, click "helpful" on a review of his book - my click doesn't get counted. But he sells his books and gets paid, and so do I. So this can't be the reason.


Hello,
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

Not so. Cookies and MAC addresses would make it clear that they were two different computers. It is not likely that they would access the the MAC addresses.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

PublisherP said:


> She is old and I help her with the publishing process when she visits me at my apartment.
> 
> My mother's account has been banned because she must have been uploading content into her book she found online - she's old and doesn't really understand the internet!


I stopped reading your original post when you suggested the ridiculous notion that Amazon had banned you because your paltry $11000 a month was too much for them. There are indie authors earning a million dollars a month; don't you realise that the more money you make, the more money Amazon make?

Besides that, the part I have quoted above is just two incidents of you suggesting old equals computer illiterate. I wonder what you regard as 'old'. Being old doesn't mean one doesn't understand the internet, only that we have more years of experience with it.

If your accounts have been banned, the probable reason is that you have either scraped content off the internet or, as your previous post suggested, you have found a way to copy from of other people's kindle books.


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

I suspect the OP is pulling our collective legs for sh*ts and giggles. 

1. Old Lady Mom's account being shut down for innocent copyright violations.

2. Honest child opens new account using same IP. Brand new account, new person, no copyright violations, making $11,000 a month on totally original cookbooks!

3. Big Bad Amazon closing down successful indie author publisher because THEY EARN TOO MUCH MONEY! LOLOL

This is a joke, right?

This is someone posting an obvious story to get us all to respond.

And we all fell for it.


----------



## MMSN (Feb 27, 2019)

"I would consider taking them to court".

Like we self-pubbers haven't discussed that non-starter to death. ["10.1 Disputes. Any dispute or claim relating in any way to this Agreement or KDP will be resolved by binding arbitration, rather than in court..."]


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

*UPDATE*

KDP are still not reconsidering their original decision to re-open my account. This is their reply...


----------



## Llano (May 27, 2012)

No, the lesson we can all learn from this is to not try to scam Amazon or their customers. Lots of people get away with it but some are caught and their accounts are terminated.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

Gavroche said:


> No, the lesson we can all learn from this is to not try to scam Amazon or their customers. Lots of people get away with it but some are caught and their accounts are terminated.


Hello,
How do you come to the conclusion that I was 'scamming' customers. Where is your proof? It's a petty bold claim to make without any evidence to support it.


----------



## vagabond.voyager (Jul 24, 2018)

I find your claims difficult to believe, so I am not surprised that Amazon has the same problem. Using the same IP address is commonplace and does NOT get your account suspended. I log onto Amazon from my home, my weekend unit, my boat and my office, often using different computers, tablets or eReaders. Never a problem. Your response from Amazon mentions a previous suspension for breach of Amazon's TOS - so you can expect little trust from them. You accuse Amazon of acting in a nefarious manner, but nothing you have described supports that supposition.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

vagabond.voyager said:


> I find your claims difficult to believe, so I am not surprised that Amazon has the same problem. Using the same IP address is commonplace and does NOT get your account suspended. I log onto Amazon from my home, my weekend unit, my boat and my office, often using different computers, tablets or eReaders. Never a problem. Your response from Amazon mentions a previous suspension for breach of Amazon's TOS - so you can expect little trust from them. You accuse Amazon of acting in a nefarious manner, but nothing you have described supports that supposition.


No, you don't get the gist of what has happened. My mother's account has been terminated, and because of this, Amazon have terminated mine too. My account has never been terminated before. It was in good order. But because I helped my mother open her account, and gave her some artwork to use for her book covers, and logged into her account on my computer, KDP are now assuming that her account is also my account, which is clearly false. Given how ambiguous their ToS are, no evidence I can present to them will change their minds.


----------



## MMSN (Feb 27, 2019)

Gavroche said:


> No, the lesson we can all learn from this is to not try to scam Amazon or their customers. Lots of people get away with it but some are caught and their accounts are terminated.


How exactly could one scam selling paperback Createspace/KDP cookbooks?


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

MMSN said:


> How exactly could one scam selling paperback Createspace/KDP cookbooks?


By taking copyrighted material from websites and passing it off as one's own work.


----------



## RScott (Nov 8, 2017)

This gives a whole new meaning to the term "Cooking the books!"


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

PublisherP said:


> ...and we are confident that your account is related to an account that has already been *terminated due to violations of our Content Guidelines*.


You keep skipping past this statement in their responses. This is why the account was terminated. It's not the sharing of an IP address or helping your elderly mother out. It's that there was an account that they terminated _due to violations of their content guidelines _and for whatever reason they see your new account as an attempt to circumvent that action, which I would note your other post about Lulu and IngramSpark indicates you're trying to do again now.


----------



## PublisherP (Aug 28, 2018)

CassieL said:


> You keep skipping past this statement in their responses. This is why the account was terminated. It's not the sharing of an IP address or helping your elderly mother out. It's that there was an account that they terminated _due to violations of their content guidelines _and for whatever reason they see your new account as an attempt to circumvent that action, which I would note your other post about Lulu and IngramSpark indicates you're trying to do again now.


No, you are wrong, sorry.


----------



## Llano (May 27, 2012)

PublisherP said:


> The only way this is possible is if by some magical act I transmogrify myself into my mother!


Norman Bates?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Gavroche said:


> Norman Bates?


Beat me to it. Was my first thought as well. LOL


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Gavroche said:


> ... I don't know how to scam paper books.


*** the below is pure speculation on how it COULD be done, not an accusation***

One could:

- Publish an attractive paperback cookbook on KDP, one that has a decent audience--especially a relatively cheap small book, say 50 pages. Maybe give it a name that's extremely similar to some other famous cookbook, but is technically not infringing. "Becky Cooker's Best Recipes" or something.

- Run off a bunch of cheaply printed copies, perhaps black and white with the cheapest binding--a bargain basement version. Illegally give it the same ISBN.

- Get a masked/shell corporation vendor account and post a 3rd-party listing of the book at a much lower price "new."

- Fulfill the 3rd-party orders with the supercheap version.

- Get KDP to price-match the supposedly same book, undercutting the true price while still collecting full royalty.

- Advertise a sale price on Facebook or some other medium, driving traffic, especially if the respondents believe they're going to get the more famous book.

*** the above is pure speculation on how it COULD be done, not an accusation***

The details might be wrong, as I just made that all up with my writer's brain, but something along those lines seems doable if it stays under Amazon's radar. Kind of like the deal where early on in KDP, self-pubbers would get Amazon to price-match an ebook down to 99c and keep the 70% royalty rate (until KDP caught on to that one).

And again, this has nothing specifically to do with the OP, except to answer the question of how one could scam paperbacks using Amazon loopholes.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

PublisherP said:


> My mother's account has been banned because she must have been uploading content into her book she found online - she's old and doesn't really understand the internet!


This is where it falls apart for me.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not a hundred percent sure I understand what the OP is hoping for, in this thread. 

I've seen three threads started by the OP: one that was locked, in which the OP asserted as a fact that Amazon is showing visibility preference to people from poor countries over people from wealthier countries; one asking how to scrape text from a Kindle book for reuse; and this one, in which Amazon is supposedly taking rash action because of a shared IP address.

Here's what I'm seeing in all of this: the OP establishing an account using someone else's name, in order to publish material copyrighted elsewhere; Amazon identifying this and shutting that account down; the OP using a second, older account to do the same thing; that account also being shut down.

Even if it was true that in this one instance Amazon had decided to freeze an account and refuse to pay out the royalties earned thus far, all because of a shared IP for another account, and even if that other account was shut down due to a misunderstanding, convincing the users in this forum that this was true would do the OP exactly no good.

We have no pull with Amazon, and we're not going to help the OP sue Amazon, or march to Seattle with pitchforks, or start an online campaign. That isn't going to happen.


----------



## bossk (Dec 3, 2018)

This is starting to sound like the guy who signed up each of his dogs and cats for the Columbia House "12 CDs for a penny" deal.


----------



## 98475 (Sep 11, 2017)

This thread is hilarious but lesson learnt that you only can have one KDP account.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Gavroche said:


> Norman Bates?


Of course! Now I understand that the poster has the mummified corpse of his poor old mum in the basement and he has no idea that it is him who doesn't understand the internet, not mum.



thanksforallthefish said:


> I suspect the OP is pulling our collective legs for sh*ts and giggles.
> 
> 1. Old Lady Mom's account being shut down for innocent copyright violations.
> 
> ...


When I have seen a poster who seriously believed that Amazon were removing his fake five star reviews because his work was so good, it was a threat to traditional publishers, then I can believe anything. When I have read a poster who found a porn star with the same name as my username and believed it was me, I can believe anything. However, I doubt this poster has the sense of humour needed to carry out such a jest as you suggest.

My own conclusion is that mum is not as ignorant as she is making him believe. I think perhaps she has been hacking into Amazon accounts and that's why both she and you have been banned. Being as she is so old, she was young when the internet and personal computers first started and has all the knowledge and experience to do this. You might suggest to Amazon that her crimes are nothing to do with you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

locked at OPs request.


----------

